# Hintergrundbild in Tabelle zentrieren



## kekie (26. Januar 2004)

Moinsen!
Ich versuche bei Dreamweaver MX 2004 in einer Tabelle ein Hintergrundbild einzufügen, ohne das es sich immer wieder wiederholt. Ich weiss, es gab hier schon viele Beiträge und Vorschläge dazu, aber die haben mir nicht weitergeholfen.
Die Quellcodezeile lautet:
<td align="center" valign="baseline" background="file:///C|/DSA/DSA-Spacken/Götter/praios1.gif">

Ist es da überhaupt möglich das Hintergrundbild zu zentrieren?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Januar 2004)

Probier's mal so:
	
	
	



```
<td align="center" valign="baseline" style="background-image:url(file:///C|/DSA/DSA-Spacken/Götter/praios1.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position:center middle;">
```
Ich würde dir empfehlen, keine absoluten Pfadangaben (file://...) zu verwenden, sonst wirst du nach dem Upload böse Überraschungen erleben.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Januar 2004)

> Ich würde dir empfehlen, keine absoluten Pfadangaben (file://...) zu verwenden, sonst wirst du nach dem Upload böse Überraschungen erleben



.... deswegen benutze ich keine WYSIWYG-Editoren und deswegen sollte es auch sonst niemand tun. Dann kommt nämlich nur sowas bei rum.


----------



## kekie (26. Januar 2004)

Es hat geklappt!
Mein Tag ist gerettet! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! So macht auch HTML Spass...
DANKE!

kekie


----------

